

Google Android personal thoughts - anderzole
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/01/09/google-android-personal-thoughts/

======
pieter
_People would die for their iPhones, people would die for their BlackBerrys –
and they feel like their lives are in there. People feel connected to their
BlackBerrys. Some sleep with them next to their pillow. No one gives a crap
about their Android phone, there’s zero emotional attachment._

This contrasts sharply with the response Pogue had on his review
([http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/07/reader-
responses-t...](http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/07/reader-responses-to-
review-of-googles-nexus-one/)):

 _Reader feedback about my review of Google’s new cellphone yesterday was
unusually voluminous and, in some sectors, vitriolic. Where I had written,
“The Nexus One is an excellent app phone, fast and powerful but marred by some
glitches,” some readers seemed to read, “You are a pathetic loser, your
religion is bogus and your mother wears Army boots.”_ _here is this new army
of Google defenders, raising their spears and chanting as though you’ve
insulted….Apple._

